# wifes update



## frodo (Apr 14, 2016)

we saw another dr yesterday.  they are scheduling a test to 

insert a tube with a wire to monitor all swallow and digestive actions

and give them a read out.

next week is a neurologist.. after a 3 mth wait


----------



## oldognewtrick (Apr 14, 2016)

Prayers sent my friend.


----------



## Chris (Apr 14, 2016)

I hope it all works out for you.


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 2, 2016)

Update the update?


----------



## Admin (May 3, 2016)

Best wishes on her getting the problems cured.


----------



## frodo (May 3, 2016)

doc. has ordered a muscle biopsy. 

everyone so far is stumped...we need Dr House 

seeing a dietician here in a little bit,  will discuss a pek tube


----------



## nealtw (May 3, 2016)

Hope you get some answers soon.


----------



## bud16415 (May 3, 2016)

Good luck brother. We are all thinking about you.


----------



## Fair2partlycloudy (May 3, 2016)

Prayers for you and the wife. Hope all goes well.


----------



## inspectorD (May 3, 2016)

Good luck!! Hope they figure it out soon.


----------



## Mr_David (May 3, 2016)

Sorry to hear your wife is having some medical difficulties.
Best wishes to her.


----------

